# mangiare la pappa in testa



## Kraus

Ciao!

Intuisco il senso dell'espressione "mangiare la pappa in testa", ma c'è un dizionario o un sito che ne riporta il significato preciso?

Grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto


----------



## infinite sadness

Beato te, io non intuisco neanche il senso.


----------



## Kraus

Dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo "battere, superare di gran lunga", ma non ne ho la certezza...


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita, ma assomiglia spaventosamente a un modo di dire dialettale della mia zona, che tradotto in italiano è "mangiare gli gnocchi in testa a qualcuno". Il punto è che nell'accezione che gli diamo in dialetto, significa semplicemente che "il mangiatore" è molto alto, tanto che potrebbe appoggiare un piatto pieno di gnocchi sulla tesa dell'altra persona e mangiarli.
Sei ancora sicuro del significato della frase?


----------



## ursu-lab

ElFrikiChino said:


> Io questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita, ma assomiglia spaventosamente a un modo di dire dialettale della mia zona, che tradotto in italiano è "*mangiare gli gnocchi in testa a qualcuno"*. Il punto è che nell'accezione che gli diamo in dialetto, significa semplicemente che "il mangiatore" è molto alto, tanto che *potrebbe appoggiare un piatto pieno di gnocchi sulla testa dell'altra persona* e mangiarli.
> Sei ancora sicuro del significato della frase?



Idem in Emilia (dall'altra parte del Po ). È un'espressione usatissima. Beh, trattandosi di gnocchi non c'è da stupirsi...


----------



## marco.cur

Io ho sempre sentito espressioni come "gli mangia la pastasciutta in testa", riferito a qualcuno che non riesce a farsi rispettare. 
Per esempio, riferito a un insegante nei confronti degli alunni:
«Se non ti fai rispettare sin dall'inizio poi ti mangiano la pastasciutta in testa»


----------



## Astropolyp

Confermo che "farsi mangiare la pappa in testa/capo" significa non farsi rispettare o farsi battere in maniera schiacciante.


----------



## macforever

Io ho sentito dire l'espressione "farsi mangiare l'insalata in testa". Il significato e' sempre quello: non riuscire a farsi rispettare.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Allora siamo noi padani a distinguerci per l'originalità


----------



## Blackman

marco.cur said:


> Io ho sempre sentito espressioni come "gli mangia la pastasciutta in testa", riferito a qualcuno che non riesce a farsi rispettare.
> Per esempio, riferito a un insegante nei confronti degli alunni:
> «Se non ti fai rispettare sin dall'inizio poi ti mangiano la pastasciutta in testa»


 
_Pappa_ sarà una variante di _pastasciutta_ o viceversa. Comunque, anche per me, il senso è questo. Usatissima.


----------



## Astropolyp

Blackman said:


> _Pappa_ sarà una variante di _pastasciutta_ o viceversa. Comunque, anche per me, il senso è questo. Usatissima.



Non credo che _pappa_ si riferisca alla pastasciutta. La _pappa_ è il pasto dell'infante oppure una pietanza insipida, molliccia, poco gradevole. Chi si fa mangiare in testa una roba del genere non si fa valere e subisce una sconfitta umiliante.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Anche da noi si usa per dire che uno è molto più alto d'un altro: "Ormai mio figlio mi mangia la pappa in testa".
Per dire invece che uno non riesce a farsi rispettare, diciamo che "Lo fa(nno) arare col naso": "L'ha voluta sposare per i soldi e lei lo ha sempre fatto arare col naso".
Saluti.
GS


----------



## laurentius87

Pesronalmente ho sentito dire semplicemente _mangiare in testa_.

Con il significato di _surclassare_, _sbaragliare, dominare_.


----------



## Passante

Prova a vedere da questo link sul dizionario etimologico, c'è la spiegazione che giustifica il perchè 'farsi mangiare in testa' significa 'subire un sopruso'
http://www.etimo.it/?term=mangiare&find=Cerca


----------



## gc200000

Mai sentito nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## ciaula

ElFrikiChino said:


> Io questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita, ma assomiglia spaventosamente a un modo di dire dialettale della mia zona, che tradotto in italiano è "mangiare gli gnocchi in testa a qualcuno". Il punto è che nell'accezione che gli diamo in dialetto, significa semplicemente che "il mangiatore" è molto alto, tanto che potrebbe appoggiare un piatto pieno di gnocchi sulla tesa dell'altra persona e mangiarli.
> Sei ancora sicuro del significato della frase?



Dalle mie parti, in Veneto, diciamo "mangiare i risi in testa" con lo stesso significato. Per esempio, quando un figlio comincia a farsi grande (in tutti i sensi, non solo alto) si dice al genitore "Ormai ti mangia i risi in testa" (sì lo so che risi non è corretto).


----------



## annapo

Anche io l'ho sentita spesso usare (mangiare in testa, mangiarti la pastasciutta in testa, o anche la pasta), ma non tanto nel senso di *non farsi rispettare*, quanto nel senso di una reale superiorità:

X ti mangia in testa = se ti è superiore in qualche aspetto


----------



## eximius

Passante said:


> Prova a vedere da questo link sul dizionario etimologico, c'è la spiegazione che giustifica il perchè 'farsi mangiare in testa' significa 'subire un sopruso'



 Stavo cercando anch'io il senso esatto di questa espressione, e non mi pare trovi fondamento l'idea dell'espressione dispregiativa, peraltro nel link soprastante nulla ne parla.

"mangiare in testa" vuol dire "essere più alto, o più abile di lui". sapere.it concorda.

Il modo di dire "mangiare in testa" che viene confuso col simile "mettere i piedi in testa" ha tutt'altro significato: non vuole in nessun modo dare giudizi di valore ma solo oggettivamente qualitativi potendosi riferire anche alla semplice statura, o ad altre qualità oggettive: spesso si sente dire di due squadre rivali che una ha "mangiato in testa all'altra" quando i suoi risultati sono di gran lunga superiori all'altra, della serie "non c'è storia", "gli ha fatto magiare la polvere" o "gli ha dato la m...da".

“mangiare in testa” vuol proprio rendere l'idea di una superiorità così netta che è fuori discussione, così netta in quanto con un tale margine di distacco da consentire a qualcuno di mangiare da un piatto posto sulla testa di un altro, è una IPERBOLE forse, comunque una figura retorica! La somiglianza e quindi la non uguaglianza con “mettere i piedi in testa” deve farci intuire che abbia un significato differente nonostante l'assonanza, infatti in questo secondo caso il significato è indubbiamente dispregiativo in quanto calpestare è per antonomasia un gesto simbolo del disprezzo (al pari di pochi altri come ad es sputare) e calpestare la parte più nobile e delicata di una persona come il capo vuole indubbiamente dire disprezzarlo. Neanche a dirlo che CALPESTARE e MANGIARE sono espressioni dalle portate radicalmente differenti, peraltro non si capirebbe perché con tante possibili figure a disposizione che richiamano il disprezzo il “proverbiatore” (entità astratta cugina del “legislatore”) avrebbe dovuto utilizzare l'espressione “mangiare” per richiamare appunto il disprezzo, e dunque a mio avviso è palese il significato neutro e oggettivamente qualitativo dell'espressione.

Non trovo oggettivamente sostenibile la versione della "pappa in testa" come atto dispregiativo, mi pare un ragionamento troppo contorto, fuori da qualsiasi immaginario e che non necessiterebbe del verbo mangiare. Piuttosto censendo le varie versioni questa tesi funzionerebbe solo con "pappa" invece il modo di dire è anche solo "mangiare in testa" oppure mangiare la pastasciutta, credo piuttosto che l'aggiunta sia dovuta a interpretazioni personali o locali che legano per abitudine al verbo mangiare dei complementi oggetti di immaginario comunissimo (come la pastasciutta) solo per rinforzare e rendere più realistica la similitudine del modo di dire, pastasciutta, pasta, pappa...

La particolare espressione "pappa" per me è più facilmente riconducibile all'utilizzo del modo di dire nelle fasi di crescita di bambini e ragazzini, di un figlio che in età di crescita giunge a una statura di riguardo per la sua età o comunque tale agli occhi di genitori e conoscenti può venir detto "guarda com'è crescito, mi mangia la pappa in testa!" per dire che il bambino, che è pur sempre bambino (infatti mangia la pappa, termine infantile non però strettamente legato a semolino od omogeneizzati) è però di statura notevole.


----------



## eximius

Dimenticavo, l'idea di mangiare in testa deve essere intesa come "consumare un pasto" e quindi normalmente con un piatto, l'idea abbastanza disgustosa di consumare una pappa o qualunque altro alimento direttamente sulla testa di qualcuno è un chiaro fraintendimento perchè non trova nessuna giustificazione nel senso del modo di dire, anche volendo rispolverare la versione dispregiativa infatti credo che il disgusto per chi prende parte alla consumazione della pappa direttamente sulla testa di qualcuno sia molto maggiore per chi mangia che per chi fa da piatto, infatti il secondo può risolvere la cosa con uno shampoo mentre il primo che si è ingurgitato capelli forfora ed eventuali pidocchi dovrebbe quantomeno farsi una lavanda gastrica!


----------



## eua

Qui una spiegazione: http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-modi-di-dire/T/testa.shtml 
A Pisa e dintorni l'espressione è usata comunemente con il significato di 'superare di gran lunga, surclassare'.


----------



## VogaVenessian

A Venezia ti mangiano i risi in testa ...e nessun'altra pietanza! Quando succede (e in genere tu non te ne accorgi) fai immancabilmente la figura del minchione.


----------



## eximius

VogaVenessian said:


> A Venezia ti mangiano i risi in testa ...e nessun'altra pietanza! Quando succede (e in genere tu non te ne accorgi) fai immancabilmente la figura del minchione.



"I risi" sarebbero semplicemente il riso?

In quali circostanze si usa? spiega un po' bene


----------



## eximius

VogaVenessian said:


> A Venezia ti mangiano i risi in testa ...e nessun'altra pietanza! Quando succede (e in genere tu non te ne accorgi) fai immancabilmente la figura del minchione.



Aspetta però, una tua concittadina ha scritto:



ciaula said:


> Dalle mie parti, in Veneto, diciamo "mangiare i risi in testa" con lo stesso significato [di essere più altro]. Per esempio, quando un figlio comincia a farsi grande (in tutti i sensi, non solo alto) si dice al genitore "Ormai ti mangia i risi in testa" (sì lo so che risi non è corretto).



Non è che è stato equivocato? Perchè questo sarebbe un terzo significato oltre a quello di essere più altro (che secondo me è l'unico giusto), e quello di non farsi rispettare (che secondo me si confonde con mettere i piedi in testa.

In pratica in questo senso sarebbe un po' come "farsela fare sotto il naso", ma considerando che non tutti i veneti sono concordi su questo significato alternativo forse si tratta di una interpretazione locale o personale che si è un po' diffusa.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Si, i risi sono il riso. Ad esempio il _risotto di piselli_ è *risi e bisi*.
Provo un esempio, traendolo dal mondo della voga: io sono il gondoliere anziano e mi ostino pedantemente a riprendere il giovane collega gondoliere che, secondo me, non voga bene come io pretenderei. Un terzo gondoliere potrebbe esclamare al mio indirizzo:_ "Ma lascialo perdere, non vedi che ormai ti mangia i risi in testa!"_ intendendo con ciò che il giovane voga benissimo, anche meglio di me, e non ha bisogno dei miei insegnamenti.
Ovviamente la frase tra virgolette è tradotta dal veneziano, come suona in bocca a un gondoliere.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io continuo a pensare che il significato "ombrello" - dal quale altre "letture" possono legittimamente trarsi - sia "superare in statura".

GS


----------



## VogaVenessian

VogaVenessian said:


> Si, i risi sono il riso. Ad esempio il _risotto di piselli_ è *risi e bisi*.
> Provo un esempio, traendolo dal mondo della voga: io sono il gondoliere anziano e mi ostino pedantemente a riprendere il giovane collega gondoliere che, secondo me, non voga bene come io pretenderei. Un terzo gondoliere potrebbe esclamare al mio indirizzo:_ "Ma lascialo perdere, non vedi che ormai ti mangia i risi in testa!"_ intendendo con ciò che il giovane voga benissimo, anche meglio di me, e non ha bisogno dei miei insegnamenti.
> Ovviamente la frase tra virgolette è tradotta dal veneziano, come suona in bocca a un gondoliere.


A parziale rettifica: dopo breve indagine fra conoscenti, appuro che non solo "risi" ma anche "pappa" o semplicemente "mangiare in testa". In tutte le varianti però il significato rimane quello da me esemplificato.


----------



## eximius

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Io continuo a pensare che il significato "ombrello" - dal quale altre "letture" possono legittimamente trarsi - sia "superare in statura".
> 
> GS



si beh senz'altro nasce così ma superare in statura può tranquillamente trovare una applicazione metaforica e diventare "superare di molto in qualche qualità, abilità, ecc", il senso non viene storpiato, di sicuro non trova fondamento l'idea che voglia dire mancare di rispetto.


----------



## giginho

'giorno a Tutti!

Dalle mie parti non si usa codesta espressione. Per dire che uno ti ha superato in bravura (in genere in prove sportive tipo la corsa) si usa dire: 

"ti ha fatto vedere le suole"

Noi, che siamo igienici, non mangiamo in testa a nessuno......che schifo!!!!!

Per indicare invece che A ha sconfitto B si dice: "A ha bagnato il naso a B" e questo non è tanto igienico....


----------

